# Muscle Meals



## Sully (May 30, 2015)

Healthy Meals Delivered - Muscle Meals Direct

Has anyone seen this before? Granted, it's an Australian company, so it won't benefit anyone in the U.S. But, of all the prepackaged meal prep businesses I've seen, this looks to be much better than most. Do any of our Aussie bros use this company? Any reviews? 

Is there an American equivalent that anyone is aware of? I've seen the meals on Bodybuilding.com, and a buddy of mine tried them and said they were horrible, bland, tasteless, microwaved crap. Fitzee makes meals that u can order, but they're super expensive. In the $15-18 a meal range. I'm just looking for something that provides 2, maybe 3 decent sized whole meals a day, for under $9 a meal. Home delivery would be great. 

I know meal prep isn't that hard, but with 2 jobs I'm working 100 hours/week on a short week. Anymore, it takes everything I've got just to make it to the gym. I'd gladly pay a few extra dollars a month for something convenient, tasty, and high quality.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 30, 2015)

I use icon meals


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 30, 2015)

A friend runs this. They're in Jacksonville and Tallahassee Florida, www.flexfoods.co


----------

